# MelanotanII feels like fire!!!



## bigedawg23 (Apr 3, 2011)

OK so I started me injections last night. I'm doing it like this- I put 2ml's of BA water in the vial of 10mg Melanotan II. The 1st injection I only pulled back to the 1 on my slin pin which I think is .5. I swabbed then injected...It burned like hell. I injected on the left side of my belly button. So I thought maybe I didn't wait long enough for the alcohol to dry and that's why it burned. So tonight I swabbed the site then drew up to the number 2 since I handled the 1st injection with no nausea. It burned just as bad as the 1st 1 did. Same injection area just the opposite side. What could I be doing wrong? The site will stay red for about 15mins then it goes away but it stays sore for a little bit. My BA water is about 2 weeks old and after I reconstituted it I kept it in the fridge. Most members that have used it says their is no pain so should I try a different injection area? My HCG was the same way....


----------



## Ravager (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 5, 2011)

everytime i inject subq i kinda feel it under and burns for about 10 - 15 mins. I Kinda feel it under my skin. I just keep rubbing it and forget about it and it goes away.

I have red dots everywhere and small bruises but nothing major. i have been doing this for a week.


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2011)

nope. whos the supplier, EP?


----------



## toothache (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never felt anything from my melanotan injections.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 5, 2011)

using it now, soem shots sting for like 1 min but then its gone. so no i havent had this issue. been on MT2 for first time for 4 weeks now, just now lowering dose from 0.5mg ed to 250mcg ed-eod (posibly even just 2X  week) since its working so well, people are telling me i should stop tanning now before i look like one of the guys from jersy shore lol lol.

works nicley.
choudl be the peptide itself causing you issues.
as some seem to get sides but i feel fine. no sides no radom erections, out of the norm anyway lol. nausia maybe for 5-10 min after shot but VERY minimal.
I wish you luck


----------



## phosphor (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been injecting my super-sensitive wife and she doesn't even feel the stick, let alone anything that your describing. Doesn't sound kosher.


----------



## bigedawg23 (Apr 6, 2011)

well last nights injection went fine..so IDK what's up.Maybe not enough time between swabbing &injecting. How long you been injecting currently Phosphur and any noticable results? I was told you have to either tan using a tanning bed or in the sun for this stuff to work then I've heard it will work without doing either. I'm 4 days in and so far nothing. 1st night .5,2nd 1.0,3rd .5,4th .5...some members said they can tell right away but I think they tanned along with it....thanks for the replies all......


----------



## Ravager (Apr 6, 2011)

You need UV to bring out the TAN just like you do naturally. The difference is your melatonan levels are higher, so your tan has more color pigments.

If you're dark now without tanning, I'd get some UV exposure before you really darken up.


----------



## bccs (Apr 6, 2011)

Phosphor, How's the wife liking the MT2 so far...my girlfriend wants to try it soon


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 8, 2011)

you sure you mixed with BW not AA?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 8, 2011)

I pinned last night and no burn. Not sure about nasea, I fell asleep fast,  but felt odd mid-night when I P'ed. 

Only did .250, but will hit .5 tonight before bed.

Exciting stuff.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 11, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> well last nights injection went fine..so IDK what's up.Maybe not enough time between swabbing &injecting. How long you been injecting currently Phosphur and any noticable results? I was told you have to either tan using a tanning bed or in the sun for this stuff to work then I've heard it will work without doing either. I'm 4 days in and so far nothing. 1st night .5,2nd 1.0,3rd .5,4th .5...some members said they can tell right away but I think they tanned along with it....thanks for the replies all......


ofcourse you would need some UV rays to get a tan. what a tan Is is protection, it needs to be triggred just like muscle growth.
(of coruse some are darker thern others but this is genetics)


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 12, 2011)

Shouldnt be burning because of the alcohol wipe. Are you pinching your skin then injecting into the pinched part of the skin for sub q?


----------



## carmineb (Apr 12, 2011)

this is interesting because I didnt know you ahve to tan or have UV to bring it out.  This chemical was suppossed to ahve been researched for skin cancer patients, to help them get tanned without the harmful effects of the sun so when they do go or get any sun, they are protected by the pigments in the skin..  Of course, going in the sun will always bring more out but it is suppossed to be chemical, not UV.....

Is it possible that the various suppliers have a different percentage of active product in powder form?


----------



## CG (Apr 13, 2011)

carmineb said:


> this is interesting because I didnt know you ahve to tan or have UV to bring it out.  This chemical was suppossed to ahve been researched for skin cancer patients, to help them get tanned without the harmful effects of the sun so when they do go or get any sun, they are protected by the pigments in the skin..  Of course, going in the sun will always bring more out but it is suppossed to be chemical, not UV.....
> 
> Is it possible that the various suppliers have a different percentage of active product in powder form?



it helps protect your skin from the suns damage.
uv exposure either burns (damages) or tans you. the tan is the side effect, and proof that it is working and preventing you from getting damaged (burned) so easily.

suppliers should have the same amount in each, but purity levels may vary. if youre nervous, contact them about it and ask if they supply a purity cert.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 13, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Shouldnt be burning because of the alcohol wipe. Are you pinching your skin then injecting into the pinched part of the skin for sub q?


i dont even ever pinch the skin and im fine.  must be the product tself or your bodys reaction


----------



## bigedawg23 (Apr 14, 2011)

yep.I pinch &  poke it...some shots are fine others still burn and my BA water has just that wrote on it so I'm sure that's what it is. 2 weeks in and 3 tanning bed visits and i'm already getting asked about my tan so this is good stuff..Thanks Twist for hooking a brotha up!!!!


----------



## inthepond (Apr 14, 2011)

My main problem is the facial flushing.


----------



## bigedawg23 (Apr 16, 2011)

inthepond said:


> My main problem is the facial flushing.



Well it looks like spots on my skin are dark brown/purple looking....the rest of my body is fine...it's just my facial area...I thought maybe it's making blackheads darker but I can't even really tell if there's blackheads there.Just guessing...But I do like the tan I'm getting other than that...


----------



## Ravager (Apr 16, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> Well it looks like spots on my skin are dark brown/purple looking....the rest of my body is fine...it's just my facial area...I thought maybe it's making blackheads darker but I can't even really tell if there's blackheads there.Just guessing...But I do like the tan I'm getting other than that...



figures worst place to have anything... I'd love to see pix of this if there is a way.

I'm a week into MT2 and looking fantastic. Its only April and I have the best tan ever.


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 17, 2011)

toothache said:


> I've never felt anything from my melanotan injections.



Same here?


----------



## miami1015 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have the same problem with ipam/ctc1295. I just started too. I think it could ne from the temperature coming out of the fridge and all.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 21, 2012)

This is weird as i never got the burn from it.


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to say  It happens to me also,, MT2 & HCG,,,  it burns going in then  5 min later its gone.. I have asked about this on some other boards & some say it happens to them & others nothing so as long as there is no long lasting  burn or infection etc.,,  it all good


----------



## redryder (Jan 26, 2012)

I belive its the needle thats causing problems. Ifs at all dull you will have problems.
Stick fast and it the center of the pinched fat deposit. 

My biggest problem with mt2 and bromicane 14 is the nasea.
Im red headed. Had some pretty strange reactions. My hair turned darker as well as facial stubbles. Breard color was pretty much the same when it grew out.
Sun spots, freckels, etc turned very dark. Skin stayed white, except one exception, my priviate part turned very dark..lol. Strange stuff. Took about .10 gram for about 3weeks, nothing really changed after 10 days. The first time i took p14 about 2 hours after the injection had an pretty much constant erection for about 5 hours. Strange feeling with no lebido. When I tried p14 3 times  a couple of weeks after the first injection I couldnt get the involentary erection thing at all. So a person much reach a point where they are at a buildup level. My face did tan from the sun some, but looked darker because of the face hair stubbles. I never tried a tan bed. will try later in the spring.
strange stuff to say the least. I did have injection pain at first with a couple of insilin peptides . It might be a person relaxes as he gets more experenced.


----------

